# Tip Down pictures



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Sorry I'm so slow! I don't have a clue how these things work (Other than that one has a hinge and the other has a slot that the other piece fits into) so you'll have to save the questions for when DH shows up.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

OK,
The folding one with the hinge is using a soft wood to save on weightt for when I am prospecting. Anyways I have seen them made of PVC pipe to save on weight also, and set up using a 1 inch hole drilled in the ice for the upright.. The general idea is that the "pole" which can be made from anything you like from wire or bamboo, to wood like mine. It needs a reel of some sort. I was too cheap to buy reels, so made what are basically spools. I have also used plastic spools that fishing line is sold on. You could also purchase reels if you like.

The general practice with these is to find the balance point on your rod, and drill a hole through there or other wise attach a cross piece that acts as a support/pivot in the cradle. You want it to be slightly bottom heavy when rigged so that the tip is pointing up at a 45 degree or better angle, it helps if you use one of the tiny ice fishing bobbers on the line. The line should pay out easily when a fish strikes as these are great for shy/soft biting panfish (think perch and sunfish) but I have had good luck with them for landlocks and trout (think upwards of 5 pound fish.

I have seen them rigged with a wing so that they will jig the rod in a breeze and it works well if the fish are on an active bite.

If you want more photos I will be around the next 2 days but I need to get some more traps out while I am off work.  

If you are making some or want to make some I could draw up plans (ROUGH) if it would help. Let me know. No hard water here in NY so I don't see that I will get out fishing this winter.

Rodney

Now on another note - anyone here ever thought of swapping hunting or fishing trips. I live in a great area for fishing and deer hunting, fantastic for geese, I don't shoot geese I don't like the way they taste. Good eastern turkey. Stream fishing is good too. I would like to take my kids for pronghorn , hogs or trapping bobcat or fisher.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hey thanks for all the photos and good directions. I'll have to build myself a couple of these. 

Thanks!


----------

